
The One-Trick Pony and the Empire - craigkerstiens
http://calv.info/one-trick-pony-and-empire
======
dkarapetyan
Unclear whether the dichotomy makes sense in the technical ecosystem. Java
creator James Gosling was writing VMs his entire life. He can be considered a
one-trick pony and yet Java spans an empire even if Sun didn't make it. RMS on
the other hand is a technical virtuoso and has been trying to build an empire
of open-source software and yet we still have empires built with closed-source
software.

~~~
MR4D
Instead of comparing people, try companies: Oracle vs SAP.

